# small square corn stalks



## thebonepile (Sep 18, 2009)

has anyone made these - I see a couple guys in Iowa have some - pondering the idea......

I would think the corn stalks would be awfully hard on small square baler parts.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd have to agree. I know Vermeer makes a Corn Stalk model in their round balers. I've never seen anyone make anything but round bales out of corn stover around here.

One spring we had some torrential spring rains, washed a bunch of stalks into a hay field, I was still making small squares then, as soon as that baler got to the low spot where the stalks were and got a good taste of them it blew the shearbolt immediately and was plugged so tight I had to cut the strings off of the bales and pull em out the back by the slice.

My advice would be if you try this, to start with the tension backed all the way off then tighten it untill you're happy with the bale.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Before we round baled, we would make a few hundred most falls. It worked out just fine but like anything you bale, it works better when the material is good and dry. We also used to bale quite a few small squares of soybean straw. My neighbor still bales a rack of 150 or so cornstalk bales each fall for sheep bedding. Never saw much adverse affect on the baler other than pickup teeth got the test a little.


----------

